# can anyone help im buying my first machine



## OnSiteGrading (Mar 26, 2008)

hey guys hows it going im about to purchase my first machine to dig some utilities footings smaller excavating work and i have been lookin at kobelco sk60's ive ran them for awhile now for my former employer n i like the machine alot reliable n decent strenght was wondering if anyone has one or has had one and can give me some advice on this topic i would appriciate it greatly good luck to everyone in the slow times right now


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A friend of mine bought the Kubota KX91-3 and loves it. It is not the zero turn model but it has more break out force "8k" and lifting capacity with it. It weighs just over 7k, has the 3cyl Kubota engine, will dig 125" and load up to 139". It is 61" in width and is 179" long and he loads it in his dump trailer to move. It also came with a hydrolic thumb and tilt blade. Decent machine for $42k new. I plan on going with Kubota when my Sumitomo gives up the ghost. Stay away from grey market machines, get something here in the states that can be repaired/serviced/warrantied locally.


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

It has been said here before. Service, Service, Service. Get a machine from a local repuitable distribuitor that actually works on the machines. All machines break and a good servicing dealer is better then the type of machine. I do like the kobelco's thou. I have a New holland. They are made by kobelco.


----------



## OnSiteGrading (Mar 26, 2008)

i agree on the service western equipment has a pretty good service department on the kobelcos down here in california but i hear nothing but good about to kubotas im looking into it im takin to the owner of the cmpany i used to work for hes like a 2nd dad to me but i always like hearing other peoples opinions plus im only 19 so its realy nice to hear some wisdom from people wo have been at this alot longer than i have i appriciate everything from you guys


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Even though a 60 is considered a mini by most, they feel quite a bit bigger in tight spots. I think it all depends on what market you are focusing on. If you are looking at a lot of homeowner/residential stuff, I would probably go with a smaller machine. If you are doing bigger stuff then the 60 is a great machine for utilities (however a 60 will only go about 14' for taps etc.) My philosophy has always been to get the biggest machine you can for where you do most of your work, and then rent the bigger/smaller iron, etc. as the jobs require. Good luck!!:thumbsup:


----------

